# Advanced BLD Tutorial



## RhodesCuber1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hey BLDers,

My name is Landon Rhodes and I would like to start making an advanced Blindsolving tutorial on youtube. My goal is to make it a little easier to transition between OP/M2 and full 3-style. Here is the plan for my 15 part tutorial

Part 1:
Intro to commutators, definition, basic examples

Part 2:
How comms work in BLD, U and D layer interchange, and (as Noah calls the ugly duckling case) the R2 U R2 U' R2 insertion plus all mirrors

Part 3:
Other interchanges (F, R, B, L); comms involving UBL, RDF or FDR, and one other piece; and comms involving UBL, LBD or BLD, and one other piece (although I might take this out and make a different video)

Part 4:
cameleon/diagonals OLL cases. Extension of the fact that r U R' U' r' F R F' solves UBL->FUL->UBR and F' r U R' U' r' F R solves UBL->FUR->UBR

Part 5:
Intro to edge comms, advanced M2 (basically doing an easy setup to a UB comm)

Part 6:
slice interchange edge comms (including FU and BD)

Part 7:
layer interchange edge comms (such as DF->UR->FR or DF->LU->LD)

Part 8:
Half slice plane comms (like M' U2 M U2 for DF->UB->UF)

Part 9:
A cool alg I accidentally discovered: (M' U' M U')x2 solves DF->LU->BU. I would include its mirror and their inverses. I might combine this with part 8 because of the lack of content.

Part 10:
center lettering and U2 method for big cube centers

Part 11:
center comms

Part 12:
lettering wings and r2 method

Part 13:
wing comms (very similar to edges but with a few exceptions)

Part 14:
all parities (3x3, big cube corners, big cube wings, big cube centers)

Part 15:
memorization (audio, images, memory palace)

To those of you who already know 3-style: Please respond with any comments you have on this plan including order of videos, content, extra tips/tricks you would like me to include, or anything else you can think of. Also in my videos, do you think I should reference pieces by UBL and the like or should I reference them by the normal Speffz lettering scheme, which would be a lot more natural for me. I would really appreciate your feedback.

To those of you who don't yet know 3-style: I look forward to teaching you guys.

Thanks,
Landon Rhodes


----------



## PixelWizard (Jul 21, 2016)

Looks promising!

I have yet to learn 3-Style so this would be perfect for me


----------



## kamilprzyb (Jul 21, 2016)

Just don't make it too complicated, going into every single detail will confuse people at the beginning
Maskow did a very good and simple tutorial, when he just showed easiest comms
UBL->Top layer pieces->Lower pieces of F,R,B,L
and things like UBL->UBR->DFL
Then in next part he showed situations with RBU and FLU


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 21, 2016)

15 parts is a lot. Perhaps make the first video and see what the feedback is like?

How long have you been doing comms and what are your times?


----------



## adimare (Jul 21, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> 15 parts is a lot


This.

Anyone truly interested in comms will get it after figuring out how a few simple examples work.


----------



## RhodesCuber1 (Jul 21, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> 15 parts is a lot. Perhaps make the first video and see what the feedback is like?
> 
> How long have you been doing comms and what are your times?



I have been doing comms about 6 months or so. I average around 2:20 (mostly because of slow memo) with a PB of 1:35 in 3BLD, around 16 to 20 minutes in 4BLD, around 50 minutes in 5BLD although I haven't gotten a full success yet, and 6/7 in just over an hour for MBLD, so I'm definitely not the fastest, but I feel like I know enough comms to teach this. I have found a ton of beginning 3BLD tutorials, but very little for people who want to go further. I might be wrong, but the only advanced tutorial I've seen is Noah's 10 part 3-style tutorial, which I want to expand upon and give some more concrete examples.
Landon Rhodes


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 21, 2016)

I would like to see this. I'm working on learning comms but it hasn't quite clicked yet. 15 parts does sound a lot but it gives people a chance to focus on what they need. 

I didn't know Maskow had done a video. I'll look that up. I assume it's on his own channel @kamilprzyb?


----------



## h2f (Jul 21, 2016)

@newtonbase - yes, on his channel. I've learnt from it OP, turbo and comms. Only in polish, no subs.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 21, 2016)

h2f said:


> @newtonbase - yes, on his channel. I've learnt from it OP, turbo and comms. Only in polish, no subs.


I know maybe 5 Polish words but I'll give it a go.


----------



## Pi (Jul 25, 2016)

I would split the series into two sets: a regular 3BLD series and a big blind series. In terms of cycles, I suggest referring to them as UBL, UFR, etc. That way, people can apply their own letter schemes as they watch your videos.


----------

